#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите определить язык, вероятно это санскрит.

## Елена Барахтенко

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Прошлым летом муж нашел в земле очень старый браслет с надписью. Предполагаю, что она на санскрите.
Желтый металл похож на латунь, на браслете были и камни, но они от времени утрачены, остались только гнезда от них.
Мне бы пока только с надписью определиться, что это за язык.
Там всего одно слово, оно чуть-чуть не помещается на фото, поэтому сделала два снимка.
А может мне повезет, и кто-то сможет и перевести надпись. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

См.: http://dharma.ru/product/5894, http://dharma.ru/product/4726

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016), Елена Барахтенко (28.03.2016)

----------


## Елена Барахтенко

*Tashi_Tsering*  Огромное Вам спасибо! Это действительно мантра Ом Мани Падме Хум. Оказывается, такой вопрос уже был на форуме: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6537

----------

